# Mazzer Mini A Timer problem / reliability



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It looks like I may regret buying this from the supplier I used. I'd rather not mention who as I should give them time to respond.

The grinder has been fine. It recently started running all on it's own when left standing. Usually for a split second to say maybe 2 or 3 secs max at random. Timed grinds from the buttons are still ok but it's likely to run briefly any time it's switched on.

So it looks like the timer and display card is faulty or maybe there is another part that can act up ??? I also wonder how common failures of this nature are on the grinders they make that use the same timer unit. Other than periodic updates they appear to use the same card in all of them but it's hard to be sure.








Help.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajohn said:


> It looks like I may regret buying this from the supplier I used. I'd rather not mention who as I should give them time to respond.
> 
> The grinder has been fine. It recently started running all on it's own when left standing. Usually for a split second to say maybe 2 or 3 secs max at random. Timed grinds from the buttons are still ok but it's likely to run briefly any time it's switched on.
> 
> ...


First time I have ever heard of a Mini A doing this, I suppose the timer dose thing is a bit more complicated now, but I think it's an unusual fault.. It could be something as simple as a lose connection....worth trying to give it some knocks while on to see if that sets it off, unless you have already tried it.

If it's not a loose connection, just contact the retailer, I can't imagine there will be a problem replacing/repairing it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a quick poke about and couldn't see anything but can look again. The problem is pretty random - may happen shortly after it's turned on or may not. Just tried bumping it around while on and that doesn't cause it to happen. Most of the time the motor just starts to spin and then stops. Sometimes it runs for a few seconds. The frequency seems to be getting worse.

One email and no response from the seller so I may be faced with having to buy a replacement and then wondering why it failed. It was bought as a refurb - had been used in other words but really well cleaned up. The serial number suggests it was made in 2017 so fits in what I was told - used at an exhibition for a while. 3,500 odd shots.

Getting a new board may be a problem. Various releases / models are available all state 18volt. The one on my Robur seems to use 30v.. That one is from 2010. However there is still 30v around on the mini but that seems to relate to the drive to the motor contactor not the boards own supply.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I finally had a reply from the supplier.



> Dear John the technicians adviced us that you have to to reboot the
> 
> computer / PCB display and re-program.


Doesn't give much of a clue but who knows some one on here may know how to do this. I'll ask them anyway.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajohn said:


> I finally had a reply from the supplier. Doesn't give much of a clue but who knows some one on here may know how to do this. I'll ask them anyway.
> 
> John
> 
> -


I suggest you go back to the supplier and ask them for a replacement board, or to fix the grinder for you. Perhaps it's not the board that needs a "reboot", but your supplier (whoever they are) who needs a "boot up the arse" that's a FU reply

"you have to reboot the computer / PCB display and re-program." How on earth are YOU meant to do that....where will you get the connectors, device, procedure and firmware to reflash the board. What a ridiculous reply. No one is going to be able to do that for you, even Mazzer wouldn't bother. It's also pretty much unheard of to need to do it unless the board actually has a hardware fault anyway...in which case it will fail again. ifyou want to reboot the board simply power it down and unplug for a minute or 2...which you will have already done. I hate it when consumers get fobbed off like this. I certainly hope it's not any company I have ever worked with.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds suspiciously Italian to me


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I suspect people will find out who supplied it at some point but I will give them a chance.

I spent rather a long time working on ECU's, software and electronics so didn't take the reply that seriously. What it may be possible to do is wipe and reset any none volatile memory it has. That would normally be done on something like this via shorting some contacts on the board or if likely to be needed some sort of button pressing usually when a unit is switched on. Scratching my head as hard as possible I can't think of anything that could be stored that would cause it to start up randomly all by itself.

Usually these days micro's are flashed after the board has been built. In some areas, automotive ecu's for instance there is likely to be some method of reflashing them. Grinders - as it's nice to do it through a connector maybe the same. I doubt if Mazzer would do it though, they might even build with pre flashed devices. If they had enough irate customers they might be forced to supply new boards or just ignore them.

It's not a nice problem to have. Not much chance of getting help from Paypal now. 2 boards and one may have broken the other or it might just be a wiring error which could also break one or the other. It worked fine for some time and then started having the problem and that has slowly got worse suggesting something is on it's way out. No recent wiring diagrams are available and there is a lot of this and that part numbers available for the display/timer board. It's expensive too.

:storm:It will cause me to improve my purchasing skills. Paypal is good but maybe just maybe it's sometimes best to use a credit rather than debit card through them which is what I usually do.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why cant you get help from Paypal?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why cant you get help from Paypal?


It looks like that will require phoning them - I will try that shortly and they may not help as there is a time limit. I have had that problem actually with something else a long time ago. Certain sellers may string people along one way or the other until the time limit has expired. One did and I know of other people that have had the same problem - pity they didn't tell me before I had this happen. They do extend the time if sellers have had too many problems before. In my case it appeared to be a 1st which they noted.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why cant you get help from Paypal?


I always use Paypal to shield my credit card details....I've never had a problem getting a refund, in fact quite the reverse.

You paid a lot of money for the grinder, don't just sit and take it, get it sorted out. You paid for a grinder with a full warranty and purchased as new under distance selling regs I assume? You have not given huge detail of what happened, so it's difficult to judge whether it has been handled well or badly so far.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> It looks like that will require phoning them - I will try that shortly and they may not help as there is a time limit. I have had that problem actually with something else a long time ago. Certain sellers may string people along one way or the other until the time limit has expired. One did and I know of other people that have had the same problem - pity they didn't tell me before I had this happen. They do extend the time if sellers have had too many problems before. In my case it appeared to be a 1st which they noted.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Out of interest why didnt you just raise a PayPal concern prior to the time elapsing?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know the answer to that one but cannot say....lol


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Out of interest why didnt you just raise a PayPal concern prior to the time elapsing?


It happened just before Xmas and looked like it would be sorted out. Took a break over Xmas and then contacted the seller - no reply. Then went to paypal and found out why. It seems from what I was told that they do extend the time allowed if sellers of any sort cause too many problems. The time may be extended to 180 days now.

A better response from the sellers - send them a video showing the problem.







Irksome for me as I don't do them but suppose I can make an exception. Just have to hope it doesn't enter one of it's long quiet periods but those generally only last for a few mins and once there is one there will be others shortly after.

Paypal can't help as it's purely a problem for the retailer. I'll elaborate later once things go one way or the other. It came with a 12months repair warrantee. Interesting - paypal suggested that it might have been a better idea to have used a credit card through them as that lot will back charge. This fits in with something a lady at the bank told me after she noticed how many paypal payments I make via my debit card. It seems it might still be worth talking to the bank but unlikely to help. I contacted the sellers local police once - it did worry him. He was in Austria and must have had a visit.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Just in case some one else has a video sending problem. I have a 30mb email size limit. The file out of the camera was way too big for just 50secs worth. Installed Openshot and exported as MP4 and it came out at 100mb so then exported as avi vga sized in medium quality and that bought it down to 9mb. Still took a while to send. Fortunately Openshot is easy to use.








Hope they don't think the sound of the dog padding around is the grinder.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Next time upload to YouTube as an unlisted vid, then send them a link. Much faster & easier.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If I didn't reduce the size it would take even longer to upload. Same speed as email will use but no size limit so for me an email as requested is better option.

John

-


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ajohn said:


> If I didn't reduce the size it would take even longer to upload. Same speed as email will use but no size limit so for me an email as requested is better option.
> 
> John
> 
> -


You "may" find your e-mail uploads fast, but often it's well throttled by the e-mail servers...100mb takes me just under 60s upload to the tube. I wouldn't be surprised if the 9mb by e-mail took you longer. you also get the better quality not having to re edit the thing and reduce the resolution. I just find it less mucking about. Of course it does depend on your internet provider/connections upload speed...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The email upload rate wasn't a lot different than the figure mention for Youtube.







peoples opinions of long vary. At times I have uploaded lots of stuff to various places. It doesn't hppen often but I find that further internet activity while something is uploading can cause corruption so usually if lots I form a queue and run it when I go to bed. Same can happen when downloading too - say 4 odd gb of software that comes with checksum. Rare but it happens. I would also have to register with youtube.

Anyway. Looks like I will be receiving a new timer board from CafeItalia. They contacted me today about that along with a request to only contact them rather than the manufacturer. Mazzer also requested a photo of the board to make sure I get the right one. Being fair as response was rather slow I assumed that I would have to buy and fit a new board myself or cease using it that way. They are amazingly expensive. There are several versions of the board available so I asked Mazzer for an up to date wiring diagram and parts list. I was also concerned about a wiring fault being the source of the problem especially after I measured the voltages going to and from the timer display board. I included those with the photo I sent to mazzer. They do seem a little odd to me but could be as intended. There is no easy quick way of telling and might be down to a fault on the board anyway.

Not sure when it will arrive so will update when it's fully sorted.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Still no board. It functioned correctly for around a day and a half and then started acting up again just as bad as before






John

-


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ajohn said:


> Still no board. It functioned correctly for around a day and a half and then started acting up again just as bad as before


That sounds like a poor / bad connection somewhere. Are there still odd beans still in there ? = clicking ?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's not a bad connection. I've checked that very carefully. It's curious that it stopped happening for a while when the temperature changed and started as summer came on. When the retailer / mazzer maybe as well received the video new board was mentioned pretty quickly. If I had to guess what it was I'd put it down to some sort of transient. It looks like there may be a switchmode supply on the board so that may be the culprit. I'd need an oscilloscope to check but using that on this board would probably mean soldering bits of wire on at some point to see what actually was doing it. It might just be a wrong value or faulty component fitted.

They have sent me instructions on what to do when the new board arrives during it's first power up to tell it what grinder it's connected to. Maybe it's just max run time via the timers to help with actual motor ratings. The mini states 20 on 30 off. I'd say that is very conservative.








The "clicking" is our german shepherd padding about in the kitchen. I did explain that when I sent them the video and the grinder sound is quiet but pretty distinctive.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

New board arrived last week.







Not fitted yet as I wonder if something else caused it to fail - sort of double whammy. So one more check of the rest and then it gets fitted. The pick and place plus hand soldering does look better on this one but I had checked that visually as well as I could.

John

-


----------



## Ben2 (Apr 6, 2019)

ajohn said:


> New board arrived last week.    Not fitted yet as I wonder if something else caused it to fail - sort of double whammy. So one more check of the rest and then it gets fitted. The pick and place plus hand soldering does look better on this one but I had checked that visually as well as I could.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 Very interesting thread. Can you provide detailed information how it went further and eventually how it was solved?


----------

